

Grow Detroit founder discusses reviving Detroit as a startup city - rmason
http://bloom.bg/1bOsimZ#ooid=dhcXdmZDpIa1aj8PewlDROnZrUes3xk0

======
rmason
Alex Southern is one of the go to people on startups in Detroit. Most of the
startup founders see Detroit's bankruptcy as a positive event.

